

A new URL shortener - jemerson
http://trse.im

======
brute
Blocking the flash plugin in FF(as I am confident many here do), results in a
black "click to activate" box, which overlays the generated URL and
effectively renders the service unusable.

Entering ycombinator.com yields "The url format is invalid.", which may be
technically correct, but is not very user friendly. On the other hand other
URLs like mailto:a@b.c or steam://run/212680 are accepted, I am undecided if
one would want that.

------
zachlipton
The site is down. Not a good start. Why do we need a new URL shortener anyway?

